# Whats in Quincy MA



## THORHAMMER (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone familliar with the area in quincy ma, 

I want to find soem interesting industrial stuff if its possible..

ill be around there for a day or so. Just curious for areas to stay away from , or places I can get interesting shots of industrial areas from sidewalk, I was thinking to take bridge street towards the wharf and see how close I could get to the shipyard or plants there ? 

is that shipyard considered a millitary installation ? I am curious dont want to viloate any actual laws.. 

thanks !


----------



## Heck (Jul 17, 2008)

Just taking a quick at google maps I see a park next to a shipping year. That may be what your looking for. fort independence is the spot in the link

here is the link
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...15797&spn=0.04778,0.10952&t=h&z=14&iwloc=addr


----------



## PNA (Jul 17, 2008)

THORHAMMER said:


> Anyone familliar with the area in quincy ma,


 
Warning: Think twice about watersking.....I froze my kolyons off in August many years ago. I've never been in colder water than in Quincy, MA!:thumbdown:


----------



## D-50 (Jul 18, 2008)

If you have a car you'll easily be able to find industiral places and ship yards. You cans see them from route 93, although I owuld suggest heading up to Boston.  You'll fnd ship yards, industrial complexes, slylines, the North end (old italian part of the city), fanueil hall (tourist trap USA), and much more all within a thirty minute walk.  Just take the red line (subway) from Quincy up to downtown crossing in Boston, shouldn't take more then 30 minutes tops


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jul 18, 2008)

boston is just endless photographing oppurtunities.  You won't be bored


----------



## JC1220 (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, you can get on or close to most of the wharf areas, or drive down 3A towards Hingham. I can't remember where but its either, after the traffic circle you cross over a bridge or across from the the Harbor Mall area, there is a really big and crappy looking industrial building on the the left along the water.

If you make it down the Hingham there is a great restuarant called Stars or Star of Hingham or something like that, can't miss it off 3A.

Have Fun.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks all !! 

Wow, I'm blown away at all the awesome ideas and help !

Ill definitely be hilting up 93 and prob Boston too, thanks again !!


----------

